# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Leverfibrose - Artikel

## Agnes574

Mogelijke behandeling tegen leverfibrose in zicht

Onze lever heeft het moeilijk om zelf te genezen. In geval van langdurige hinder, ontwikkelt zich een fibrose, die op haar beurt kan ontaarden in een cirrose en later in leverkanker, een van de dodelijkste vormen van kanker. Op dit ogenblik bestaat er geen behandeling tegen leverfibrose, maar recente ontdekkingen laten ons het beste verhopen. 

Leverfibrose is een proces waarbij sommige levercellen bindweefsel gaan vormen, dat harder en resistenter is. Het gaat eigenlijk om littekenvorming als reactie op een aanval van de lever die uiteindelijk zal leiden tot functiestoornissen. Leverfibrose heeft talrijke oorzaken. De belangrijkste is alcoholmisbruik, maar chronische leverziekten zoals hepatitis liggen ook aan de basis van fibrose. Sommige zeldzame, erfelijke ziekten kunnen eveneens leiden tot leverfibrose.


De volgende stap: cirrose

Wanneer de levensstijl niet aangepast wordt, evolueert de fibrose tot een levercirrose: in de lever vormen zich groepjes nog leefbare cellen, die van elkaar gescheiden zijn door bindweefsel. Omdat de doorstroming van bloed naar de cellen belemmerd wordt, beginnen de leverfuncties eronder te lijden. Het sterftecijfer ten gevolge van cirrose is nog altijd zeer belangrijk in de industrielanden. Dankzij behandelingen kan men de levensduur van de patiënten wel verlengen, maar dan lopen zij het risico om een gevreesde leverkanker te ontwikkelen. 
Op dit ogenblik bestaat er echter geen behandeling tegen fibrose, en tegen cirrose ook niet trouwens. De enige mogelijke behandeling bestaat uit een verandering van de levensstijl, waardoor de evolutie van de ziekte wel kan worden tegengehouden, en uit de behandeling van de eventuele verwikkelingen van de cirrose.


Met dank aan de muizen 

De onderzoekers van de universiteit van Californië in San Diego hebben onlangs ontdekkingen gedaan die wel eens zouden kunnen leiden tot een behandeling. Tijdens hun onderzoeken op muizen hebben zij ontdekt dat, alvorens er sprake is van fibrose, eerst een eiwit, RSK genoemd, geactiveerd moet worden in de levercellen. De onderzoekers zijn er nu in geslaagd een peptide te ontwikkelen die het RSK-eiwit blokkeert. De peptide werd ingespoten bij muizen bij dewelke de onderzoekers een fibrose probeerden te introduceren. "Alle niet behandelde muizen hadden uiteindelijk een ernstige fibrose," vertelt Dr. Marina Buck van de universiteit van San Diego, "terwijl de muizen die met de peptide ingespoten waren slechts een kleine of helemaal geen fibrose hadden." Volgens Dr. Buck, zou deze behandeling mogelijk ook kunnen leiden tot de genezing van de fibrose. Deze ontdekking is veelbelovend en daar komt nog bij dat het betrokken eiwit bij mensen dezelfde functie zou hebben als bij muizen.


Niet wachten om maatregelen te nemen 

Het zal nog wel een tijdje duren voordat de geneeskunde beschikt over een behandeling voor mensen met leverfibrose. Het is bijgevolg belangrijk om gebruik te maken van de preventiemaatregelen tegen fibrose, die nu al tot onze beschikking staan: preventie en vaccinatie tegen hepatitis, een goede levenshygiëne en een beperkt alcoholgebruik. 


15/01/2008 
Marion Garteiser, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------

